# değiştiremezmiymişim / değiştiremezmişmiyim



## zorspas

- Bir öğrencim aradı, sınavdan beklediği notu alamamış notunu ________.

boşluğa ne gelmeli? :

değiştiremezmi*y*mi*ş*im / değiştiremezmi*ş*mi*y*im  (_soru eki olan -mi' yi ayırmadım, çünkü emin olamadım nerden ayrılacak _)


----------



## Volcano

*Boşluğa değiştiremezmişim gelmeli.Soru halinde, değiştiremezmiş miyim? olur herhalde *


----------



## ukuca

Check out this link:
http://www.verbix.com/cache/webverbix/31/gitmek.shtml


----------



## zorspas

Volcano said:


> *Boşluğa değiştiremezmişim gelmeli.Soru halinde, değiştiremezmiş miyim? olur herhalde *



Yok boşluğa bu ikisinden biri gelmeli, öğrenciden o yönde bir talep var, konuşanda bunu hikaye anlatımı mı diyorlar buna o şekilde anlatıyor.

- değiştiremez misiniz?
- değiştiremezmiş miyim?

değiştiremezmiş miyim? sanırım doğrusu oluyor ama öteki de nedense yanlış gelmedi bana.


----------



## bioiso

değiştiremezmiymişim 
doğrusu bu.


----------



## yasemin

değiştiremez miymişim?
değiştiremez mi imişim? den geliyor....


----------



## farukyazici

Soru : değiştiremez misiniz?
Aktarım :  değiştiremez miymişim.

Soru anlamı katan -mi eki ayrı yazılır. Fakat cümlede soru anlamı yoksa soru işareti kullanılmaz.


----------

